# Where in GA is the hogs plentyful?



## Rusty Knife (Jun 24, 2012)

Moving from Hawaii to Ga, been running dogs on hogs for a few years and hoping to continue when I move to the out skirts of the savannah area.  I was wondering what the hog numbers were and where in the state they are relatively plentyful?


----------



## Tadpole23 (Jun 24, 2012)

There are hogs plentiful all over the state. A few places along rivers hold more hogs. The more farm land around the more bids too.


----------



## Farmer Carlin (Jun 25, 2012)

I am  a farmer along the savannah river. We have plenty. But to come you must have good dogs and  capability to remove a lot at one time. A couple nights ago I saw a group of twenty in one field. And thats just one spot.  in the augusta area.


----------



## killerv (Jun 25, 2012)

There's plenty around there.


----------



## PURVIS (Jun 25, 2012)

Rusty Knife welcome to ga. there are hogs in most places from one county to the next but theres a long line of hunters and want to be hunters just waiting in line.the guys saying theres plenty of hogs are giving u some bad info just pull up there past post and theres little to  no hog hunting back ground in it.most the hunters have left this sight long ago and went over to doghuntingworld.farmer carlin is about to be bombarded by phone calls form people standing in this line and if hes reading this be careful and check these peoples out well theres good reason most times they have no where to hunt.RK try and make some friends and tag along but i'm afraid you will find that just as hard to do but if u befriend the right folks and u can add some of your hunting knowledge form hawaii u may just fit in.farmer calvin ask the farmers around u who is hunting theres its allways good when hunters who know the area get a chance at it first if i had to guess there hunting around u and thats why u got the hogs u do if its been cut off from hunting in the past..good luck to both u guys.


----------



## ts3600 (Jun 25, 2012)

PURVIS said:


> Rusty Knife welcome to ga. there are hogs in most places from one county to the next but theres a long line of hunters and want to be hunters just waiting in line.the guys saying theres plenty of hogs are giving u some bad info just pull up there past post and theres little to  no hog hunting back ground in it.most the hunters have left this sight long ago and went over to doghuntingworld.farmer carlin is about to be bombarded by phone calls form people standing in this line and if hes reading this be careful and check these peoples out well theres good reason most times they have no where to hunt.RK try and make some friends and tag along but i'm afraid you will find that just as hard to do but if u befriend the right folks and u can add some of your hunting knowledge form hawaii u may just fit in.farmer calvin ask the farmers around u who is hunting theres its allways good when hunters who know the area get a chance at it first if i had to guess there hunting around u and thats why u got the hogs u do if its been cut off from hunting in the past..good luck to both u guys.



You hit the nail on the head PURVIS


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 26, 2012)

ts3600 said:


> You hit the nail on the head PURVIS



Yep.....


----------



## Rusty Knife (Jun 26, 2012)

PURVIS said:


> Rusty Knife welcome to ga. there are hogs in most places from one county to the next but theres a long line of hunters and want to be hunters just waiting in line.the guys saying theres plenty of hogs are giving u some bad info just pull up there past post and theres little to  no hog hunting back ground in it.most the hunters have left this sight long ago and went over to doghuntingworld.farmer carlin is about to be bombarded by phone calls form people standing in this line and if hes reading this be careful and check these peoples out well theres good reason most times they have no where to hunt.RK try and make some friends and tag along but i'm afraid you will find that just as hard to do but if u befriend the right folks and u can add some of your hunting knowledge form hawaii u may just fit in.farmer calvin ask the farmers around u who is hunting theres its allways good when hunters who know the area get a chance at it first if i had to guess there hunting around u and thats why u got the hogs u do if its been cut off from hunting in the past..good luck to both u guys.



Good call! Thanks for advice!


----------



## simpleman30 (Jun 28, 2012)

hogs may be plentiful in some areas, but can be virtually nonexistent just a few miles away.  i lease 500 acres 2 miles from the ogeechee river in northern bryan county / southeast bulloch county.  my grandpa lived on and hunted this same land for 30 years and nobody's ever seen a hog on the property.  guys right on the river and a few miles downriver from us kill them regularly.

fort stewart military reservation (15 miles way from our lease and on the same river) used to have plenty, but i haven't been out there in 5+ years.  not to mention, fort stewart's game wardens hate a hound of any kind on post.  i used to deer-dog hunt on a club bordering post and they'd rather call you to write you a ticket for a dog on post than give you the dog back.  i had a buddy that had a less-than-average deer-dog run a deer onto fort stewart and he got a call from the federal game warden asking him to come get it.  he showed up to retrieve the dog and it was in a kennel (not sure if this was at Pass/Permit or at an on-post animal control facility).  anyhow, it was after-hours with no staff present, so he called the dog to the gate, took the collar off through the fence and left the dog where it sat!

4 years ago when i joined the deer-dog club i'm in, they had a major hog problem.  they killed and caught 200+ off 14,000 acres the year or 2 before i joined.  since then, i can count the hogs we've killed on the same 14,000 acres on one hand.


----------



## Gabby (Jun 29, 2012)

Are there any WMA's that are around his general area that he could try hunting ?

Gabby


----------



## mformica (Jul 6, 2012)

Tadpole23 said:


> There are hogs plentiful all over the state. A few places along rivers hold more hogs. The more farm land around the more bids too.



I don't think we have any up in Walker County.


----------



## captainhook (Jul 9, 2012)

I doubt they are going to let him run dogs on a WMA and I believe that's what he's after. Rusty I can't help you on dog place as that's not something I've gotten into. Would probably try it out but neither tract I hunt allows dogs. We've got hogs and I shoot them with a rifle mostly and a bow sometimes.  There are a lot of hogs around screven, chatham, Bulloch, Bryan and effingham and then you've got the low country of South Carolina. If I hear of anything I'll let you know.


----------

